# AW GTO, lowered, skinny tires... BIG diffference!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, I like AW's new '64 GTO, but the stance bugged me. Some cars look good with Tuff Ones wheels and tires, but I don't think they work well with the proportions on this one:



















So I got to looking underneath, like I always do. The first thing I noticed was that the front screw post is attached to the bottom of the hood, but the hood is a separate piece... it can be removed by grinding down the melted pins holding it on. (I didn't try it, just pointing it out...)










Unlike many other recent JL and AW cars, the GTO doesn't have the huge pieces below the front and rear windows holding the window piece in. The "glass" is held in by pins in the bottom of the roof, similar to Aurora cars. There is, however, still a good deal of plastic that can be removed from the bottoms of the windows, so I got right to work:










I had to really attack the bottom of the windshield, because that's exactly where the gearplate rails on an Aurora Tjet chassis end. I could have trimmed the rails on the chassis, but I wanted to see if I could get it to work without doing so.

I shortened the rear screwpost significantly more than the front one, and now there's VERY little clearance between the bottom of the trunk lid and the back of the gearplate. Here's the finished product compared to the unmodified black one:










Big difference, huh? More and better pics in a minute...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I put an original Aurora chassis with Weird Jack tires under it, and I had to thin the insides of the front edges of the rear wheelwells very slightly. I think the difference is amazing. This would have made a good Aurora car:





























Fits right in with a bunch of skinny-tire Tjet musclecars, no?



















--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That looks really great Rick. I like the jacked up look in this car too.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Great work....I like them both,,,the red looks stock..the black looks like is has a lift kit...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great job, Rick!

I have a Red one on the way. My dremel and standard tjet wheels are standing by.:thumbsup:
I wonder how it would look with a set of wierd Jacks whitewalls on it? Hmmmmm

Thank you!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Whitewalls... schweet. Shame that Tom Nagler stopped making Thunderslicks... he made redline ones and even blue line ones, I think...

Yeah, the jacked-up lift kit look has its place. I think I'll leave the black one that way. Wonder if I could get a teeny little HO scale Gabriel Hijackers sticker like the one I had on my old Nova... 

--rick


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Why not....here's a simulation of HO's with hydrolics...

Yes...I laughed my arse off...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc9Nxyl_hms&mode=related&search=


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Who the heck is the slotcar64 guy and why is he not a member of HT??!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Once again, nice job --rick...
I have a couple of the new AW cars and haven't taken the time to pay with them at all...
*sigh*
Scott


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Still waiting for mine. arghhhhhh!

Awesome work Rick as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

The GTO looks perfect with the skinny tires. I sure hope some t-jets get reproduced like that in the future, rather than the Tuff Ones look.

-- Elliot


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely need to go with the red lines for that true old stock hotrod look of the 60's. :thumbsup: Looks like I'm going to have to drop the two that I have. At least a little.  rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Another stellar review.Thanks for posting it.I look forward to these.

The GTO is my favorite out of this batch,tho I really like all of the cars in this release.

I my Goat on a "fray" type chassis.Really runs good.

Mike


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I really like what you’ve done with the Goat and Vettes , Park-  
The purple Vette really looks good with that stance.

Great comparos’ as well-

You should “park” one of these Vettes next to your JL Vette you’d lowered- 


Although I’m not an AW guy, I have to ask about the hood/front fenders/headlight surrounds on the GTO-

Is it just the pic or is there a gap or recess between them? 

Something just doesn’t look right about that front end- 
Or is it just the pic angle?


Cheers..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like AW did not shut the hood all the way it is up a tad from the fenders.

Roger Corrie


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I have to agree the skinny tires look better. I bought one of these for a friend who owns a 64 GTO. He dosen't even know about them yet. He's gonna be super stoked!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> Looks like AW did not shut the hood all the way it is up a tad from the fenders.Roger Corrie


Thank you for the reply, Rog-
I knew there was somthing going on about the hood fit and/or the way the front end lines are.

I would still like to here from Rick on this-

He went to such great lengths posting such a good thread--one would have to wonder why he has'nt replied to my query yet--especially when he reads all the responses to his posts-

So what's up with this, Park?
(If there's an issue I'm unaware of--just pm me...)

(Edit) 
Better yet, why not take a dip in the "Chat" pool this eve'-
The water's fine, no jellyfish, and no sharks-
Come get your feet wet!   


Cheers..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Love the new stance*

There's a big difference between just plain tough and tuff ones is'nt there? You nailed it dude! That be a goat. The hood may be a skoshe off. I barely noticed. Anybody got a comment about the roof curvature. Hmmmmmm. I'm an AW ignoramous, whats the availablity on colors? BH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey Boss, I've just been busy. Now that you mention it, there's something odd about the front edge of the hood... I don't know the 1:1 car well enough to tell exactly what it may be, but I'm sure it would come right up on Google. You're right about the gap. I'm attaching a pic with 3 different angles so that you guys can see better just what is going on...

On another note, I get the impression that the molds for this car and the JL Nova slot car were sectioned and channeled from diecast somehow. Not shrunk proportionally the way Roger does with the Hydrospan or the way you could probably do with a CAD program. The side windows look a little short from front to back, the roof looks a little thick, the headlights look a little big... I don't have the JL diecast of this car to compare to, but check out the Novas to see what I mean...

edit: i'd love to hit chat but i have a ton of papers to grade

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Park-

Sorry for the impatience--I'd forgot you were a school-marm'...er man- 

I would probably flunk your class...
I was one of those twitchy-wiggley types-

Thank you for the reply. I knew it would be informative  

I knew there was something going on with that GTO front end...
(Now you've cleared that up-)

It's also interesting what you've pointed out with the Novas.
I'm not familiar enough with the Dc's to make judgment, but I can see major differences--especially in the rear quarters.


Thanks once more for you insight and prospective-


Cheers..


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

They molded the grill trim wierd at the top of the front fenders. I think that is all flush on those.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Where has my mind gone?? :freak: 

I’d forgot I had a 64’ Lemans…

Here is an old pic I dug up-

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0619.JPG

You are right, MT--the front end was pretty much flush straight across-
Mine did have a dent in the leading edge of the drivers’ fender-

I called it the “Lemons” because it had a bad leak in the chrome trim around the rear window. 
When it rained, it used to fill up the floorboard well in the rear section behind the driver…
That is until it rusted through—then it just passed straight through!  
(Still had major condensation build up on the windows inside from the moisture, though!)

(That’s not me by the way--he was our Bass player- and hence the four-door--our band-mobile  )


Cheers..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

speaking of LeMans/LeMons... check this out...

http://24hoursoflemons.com/index.html

A team from Car and Driver actually competed in this race, and the write-up is in this month's magazine... freaking hilarious.

hey, did i just hijack my own thread? 

--rick


----------

